# Glucophage PWO



## Ramrod (Jun 15, 2008)

Have got some Glucophage 850mg tabs to try and was wondering what the general concensus is regarding pwo shake. I usually have a large energy drink immediately after training that contains 50mg fast acting carbs, would it be ok to take 1 tab with this and then another 1-2 tabs after carb meals throughout the day?

Also would you use everyday?

Thanks guys.


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

Pm king prop.He, used this med i think.And pscarb.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

it depends as their is a fast acting version and a slow acting version and most people seem to get the slow acting. if this is the case then pwo wont really matter so just split the tabs throughout the day


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 15, 2008)

Pretty sure its the fast acting i've got. Was trying to find out how far apart the doses should be, ie have large carb meal at 6pm train at 8pm pwo drink/shake at 9pm so could I take a tablet with both my meal and my shake?

Thanks guys


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

The tabs with S.R on them are sustained release metformin, but this is done by the way the tablet is presented and digested so you could crush it up with a pestle and mortar and it'd be the same as the regular.

Consuming two 850mgs doses quite close ive never done. This may work very well, but too much gives me heartburn pretty badly. Try a low dose first then increase if you think you need too. The upper limit dose wise for diabetics is 2000mgs/d.


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

Ramrod said:


> Also would you use everyday?
> 
> Thanks guys.


You can. There's an added risk if you drink alcohol whilst on them though.

http://diabetes.emedtv.com/metformin/metformin-and-lactic-acidosis.html


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

ive been using 500mg with most of my carb meals but was thinking of swapping to the S.R version and will using an additional 250 pwo - do you think this would work quite well?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Mine say MO on them- what does this mean?


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

MO is the standard tabs.

A combination of regular and slow release? Excellent idea. You take the compound when you want it, then extend its actions. Definite benefits there.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

I was planning on taking one with breakfast at 8.30, one at 10:15 and another just after PWO shake to get benefits of the shake and PPWO meal.

How does this sound to you?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

500mg BTW.


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 15, 2008)

Great information there, thanks guys.


----------



## All4n (May 30, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> I was planning on taking one with breakfast at 8.30, one at 10:15 and another just after PWO shake to get benefits of the shake and PPWO meal.
> 
> How does this sound to you?


I'd just take with your biggest carb meals. To be honest you could argue either way PPWO being an ideal time or not. Insulin sensitvity is already heightened PWO so taking metformin during this time period may be somewhat redundant. On the other hand you could argue it optimises the ppwo meal and enhances muscle glycogen storage which is exactly what we want.

I've taken it in a variety of doses (up to 1500mg) and find it can be helpful but certainly no wonder drug.

I've also (stupidly) taken it on the same day as a very heavy nights drinking (was also on dbol/tren for referance) and basically ended up "on the verge of kidney failure" according to blood tests. All worked out fine in the end but it was a miserable 2-3 weeks of sickness, constant stomach pains, kidney pains and lethargy. Couldn't eat or sleep properly due to the pain. Not sure if it was lactic acidosis but defiantly matches some of the potential symptoms. Cutting a long story short, i got lucky  so i'd advise treating it with respect i.e not doing silly things like getting p!ss drunk and other such related things :whistling:

All in all tho, it's a decent addition to a supplement protocol especially so as it's pretty cheap.


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

It lowers LDL cholesterol too which is mighty handy if using steroids.


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 15, 2008)

What would you say is the minimum amount of carbs you should have in a meal that you would take glucophage with?


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2009)

All4n said:


> I've also (stupidly) taken it on the same day as a very heavy nights drinking (was also on dbol/tren for referance) and basically ended up "on the verge of kidney failure" according to blood tests. All worked out fine in the end but it was a miserable 2-3 weeks of sickness, constant stomach pains, kidney pains and lethargy. Couldn't eat or sleep properly due to the pain.


Fvck that is no joke:confused1:

What is the benefit of this med compared to insulin as far as gains go?


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 15, 2008)

Couldn't really tell you anything you probably don't already know at the minute mate as I have only been using it for a week or so, still trying out various methods. Only thing I have noticed is after putting away a large carb meal my stomach doesn't feel as heavy/bloated if that makes any sense?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Con said:


> Fvck that is no joke:confused1:
> 
> What is the benefit of this med compared to insulin as far as gains go?


con it increases your own insulin sensitivity. a couple of uses ive read on are people using it when taking slin so they dont have to shoot as much. i believe both aftershock and nytol have done this.

I used it when dieting on high carb/refeed days and you get very good pumps and vasularity. apparantly it helps with nutrient partitioning so i have read in some form.

it can also be used tio reach ketosis quicker.

BIG A over on pro muscle wrote an article on it suggesting every1 should use it year round as it helps lower cholesterol if i remember right or something along those lines altho i could be wrong. the article is on the synthe whatever its called website over on promuscle.


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

It also slows the release of carbs from the stomach, so may not be ideal on its own with a PWO shake when you'd want the insulin response to be higher. PWO meal may be more ideal.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

It also elevates AMP-kinase in the liver with lots of favourable effects. AMPk is also elevated as a result of HIIT, and mediates lots of it's beneficial effects on partitioning.

J


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2009)

hilly2008 said:


> con it increases your own insulin sensitivity. a couple of uses ive read on are people using it when taking slin so they dont have to shoot as much. i believe both aftershock and nytol have done this.
> 
> I used it when dieting on high carb/refeed days and you get very good pumps and vasularity. apparantly it helps with nutrient partitioning so i have read in some form.
> 
> ...


Cheers for that mate:beer:

Tbh i have very good insulin sensitivity always have had so i would not need any thing stronger than r-ala or some thing like that for tis purpose.



Joshua said:


> It also elevates AMP-kinase in the liver with lots of favourable effects. AMPk is also elevated as a result of HIIT, and mediates lots of it's beneficial effects on partitioning.
> 
> J


That is interesting......


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks guys, King prop, will try with PWO meal instead and see how it goes :thumb:


----------

